# Good example of when to have a gun handy



## OULobo (Jun 9, 2004)

Killer on the run kills daughter and heads cross-country to get mother.

http://www.cleveland.com/search/index.ssf?/base/iscri/1086515811228020.xml?iscri

http://www.cleveland.com/search/index.ssf?/base/news/1086600811274740.xml?nohio

http://www.cleveland.com/search/index.ssf?/base/cuyahoga/1086687053191650.xml?ncounty_cuyahoga

http://www.cleveland.com/search/index.ssf?/base/cuyahoga/108677340657434.xml?ncounty_cuyahoga

Resolution: Killer cornered and dies in crash.

Kudos to police and park ranger for good work.

Would you have gone and gotten a gun if you were in this situation?


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Most certainly, as well as made sure that I had a few extra clips handy.  Kudos to the officers and park ranger, indeed.  I'm glad they got the guy before he took anyone else out.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 10, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Most certainly, as well as made sure that I had a few extra clips handy.  Kudos to the officers and park ranger, indeed.  I'm glad they got the guy before he took anyone else out.


Dito, except, in addition to the "few extra clips" I would have had a few extra guns .



> After a brief conversation, Naujoks screamed, "Please don't hurt me" and ran. She was shot 11 times with an assault rifle.


They just _had_ to throw in their "dig" about the "assault-rifle" although I noticed that none of the articles specified the model, I'd be interested to find out if it really was an "assault-rifle."


----------

